# Mille merci d’être mon amie



## Nini235

[...] Comment dire à une femme :" Mille merci d’être mon amie"? (en italien? Je ne sais pas quelle préposition utiliser devant le verbe être: Per ou de (d'). Merci!
Anne

Est-ce "Grazie mille d'essere la mia amica"? Je ne sais vraiment pas pour la préposition... Est-ce "Per essere"? Merci.


----------



## albyz

je ne vois pas une grande différence entre "di" e "per" (mais quelqu'un avec une meilleure vue la verra peut-être .

En revanche "mille merci" me semble plus fort que "grazie mille" qui équivaut maintenant presque à un "grazie". 

J'irais plutôt sur quelque chose du genre: "Ti ringrazio molto per/di essermi amica".


----------



## albyz

je suis contraint de me répondre... matoupaschat ayant éliminé son message (pourquoi?) 
Sa proposition était excellente: 

"Grazie di cuore per essere la mia amica".


----------



## matoupaschat

Merci, Albyz , mais j'étais assailli par le doute, comme cela m'arrive souvent pour le langage courant .


----------



## albyz

matoupaschat said:


> Merci, Albyz , mais j'étais assailli par le doute, comme cela m'arrive souvent pour le langage courant .



Le "grazie di cuore" ne m'était pas venu à l'esprit... et pourtant je vis en italie depuis plus de 30 ans!!
J'avais un doute sur "essere la mia amica" parce qu'un esprit alambiqué pourrait penser qu'elle n'a qu'une seule amie. Au final on pourrait peut-être _tagliare la testa al toro_ avec un joli "Grazie di cuore per la tua amicizia".


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, justement, moi, à part les vacances, je n'ai jamais vécu en Italie. Je ne connaissais pas la formule "essermi amico", mais je pense maintenant (après un tour sur Google) que ce doit être le mieux. Così, quel povero toro rimane in vita...
Bonne journée !


----------



## albyz

Ce serait trop facile si la sensibilité à une langue dépendait "du nombre des années" de permanence dans le pays. "essermi amico" peut faire aussi un peu gamin, mais bon.
Enfin, laissons à Nini235 (j'espère qu'elle n'est pas trop radioactive ) le soin de trancher senza spargimento di sangue.
Bonne journée à toi aussi!


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buongiorno/Bonjour

In alternativa : 
a) Infinite grazie di/per essere mia amica.
B) Infinitamente grazie di/ per essere mia amica/ per essermi amica.
Tuttavia non è mi è chiaro se Nini235 voglia riferirsi alla "migliore amica" / "all'amica del cuore".
Saluti.


----------



## albyz

ermannoitaly said:


> Buongiorno/Bonjour
> 
> In alternativa :
> a) Infinite grazie di/per essere mia amica.
> B) Infinitamente grazie di/ per essere mia amica/ per essermi amica.



Rendono bene anche queste due soluzioni. 



> Tuttavia non è mi è chiaro se Nini235 voglia riferirsi alla "migliore amica" / "all'amica del cuore".



Mi sa che non lo sapremo mai .

Buona serata.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buongiorno/Bonjour 

Vorrei effettuare una correzione sulla frase evidenziata da albyz precedentemente:
Tuttavia non è mi è chiaro se Nini235 voglia riferirsi alla "migliore amica" / "all'amica del cuore".
che deve essere scritta e letta come segue:
Tuttavia non mi è chiaro se  Nini235 voglia riferirsi alla "migliore amica" / "all'amica del cuore".

Senza l'evidenziazione, non avrei trovato così facilmente il mio errore. Grazie! 
"Lambiccarsi il cervello" è espressione italiana che denota un certo impegno mentale: sono d'accordo sul fatto che un dubbio può nascere nella lettura e/o
rilettura del tentativo iniziale di traduzione della frase originale.
E' difficile non avere mai dubbi linguistici.
Mi auguro di non avere commesso altri errori/imprecisioni.
Saluti


----------



## Elmoro

Nini235 said:


> [...] Comment dire à une femme :" Mille merci d’être mon amie"? (en italien? Je ne sais pas quelle préposition utiliser devant le verbe être: Per ou de (d'). Merci!
> Anne
> 
> Est-ce "Grazie mille d'essere la mia amica"? Je ne sais vraiment pas pour la préposition... Est-ce "Per essere"? Merci.


De toute façon je dirais "di essere mia amica", pas "per essere mia amica". Si on parle d'italien correct...


----------



## albyz

Elmoro said:


> De toute façon je dirais "di essere mia amica", pas "per essere mia amica". Si on parle d'italien correct...



Segue un link di matoupaschat in cui il di e il per risulterebbro equivalenti nel caso di "grazie di/per...":
http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/...-linguistica/domande-risposte/reggenza-grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Temo di avere sbagliato. Sembra che "Grazie di/per + infinito presente" sia una costruzione da evitare. Vedi http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=117123&highlight=grazie+di.


----------



## Nino83

Direi, sicuramente, grazie *di* essere mia amica.


----------



## Nino83

matoupaschat said:


> Temo di avere sbagliato. Sembra che "Grazie di/per + infinito presente" sia una costruzione da evitare. Vedi http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=117123&highlight=grazie+di.



*matoupaschat*, non vi è una regola stretta in tal senso. Di solito si ringrazia per qualcosa che si è già fatto (es. grazie per avermi accompagnato). In questo caso si utilizza l'infinito passato. 

Es. Grazie di essermi stato d'aiuto l'altro giorno. 

Se, però, parliamo di una situazione permanente (come l'essere amici) allora si può anche usare l'infinito presente. Per cui: grazie di essermi amica. 
Oppure, ancora: grazie di esistere. 

Insomma, dipende.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie delle spiegazioni, Nino83. Su Solo Italiano, pochi anni fa, mi avevano corretto per una costruzione analoga (con di), ma non doveva essere esattamente identica, non ricordo né ritrovo più quel messaggio.
Grazie nuovamente.
Matou


----------



## albyz

matoupaschat said:


> Temo di avere sbagliato. Sembra che "Grazie di/per + infinito presente" sia una costruzione da evitare. Vedi http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=117123&highlight=grazie+di.



ho la vaga sensazione che in pratica la gente usi sia il _di_ che il _per_ e che nessuno dei due sia "spaventosamente" sbagliato (inoltre suonano bene entrambi).
Morale della favola, visto che la lingua è un essere vivente in continuo mutamento e che in questo caso uno dice bianche l'altro nero, mi verrebbe da dire che sono equivalenti e che ognuno si goda quello che preferisce senza alcun senso di colpa o di superiorità .

Buon Grazie a tutti!


----------



## matoupaschat

Merci aussi à toi, Albyz ! J'avais besoin de ce petit tour d'horizon.
Somme toute, la seule véritable erreur est d'utiliser "Grazie di + infinito presente" pour remercier par avance d'une chose ou d'une faveur qu'on n'a pas encore reçue, en calquant la construction française "Merci de + infinitif" (ou la construction anglaise avec "Grazie per + infinito").
Ciao!
Matou


----------



## albyz

Bonjour Matou,
je ne vais pas tarder à voir des amis qui travaillent dans le domaine de l'édition de livres et j'en profiterai pour les enquiquiner un peu avec cette question "épineuse". Ils adorent ça !
Intéressant, est-ce que tu pourrais me donner un exemple de :


matoupaschat said:


> ..."Grazie di + infinito presente" pour remercier par avance d'une chose ou d'une faveur qu'on n'a pas encore reçue


Bonne semaine au chaud 
Albyz


----------



## matoupaschat

Par ex. "grazie di inviarmi i campioni richiesti" o "grazie di confermare l'avvenuto pagamento", dans une lettre commerciale, comme indiqué dans le lien de la Crusca déjà cité.
Merci, et bonne semaine aussi à toi .
Matou


----------



## albyz

matoupaschat said:


> Par ex. "grazie di inviarmi i campioni richiesti" o "grazie di confermare l'avvenuto pagamento", dans une lettre commerciale, comme indiqué dans le lien de la Crusca déjà cité.
> Merci, et bonne semaine aussi à toi .
> Matou



Merci. Je n'arrivais pas construire quelque chose avec une conjugaison au futur, et pour cause, il n'y avait pas de futur.


----------

